# Best shell



## BIGFOOT45 (Aug 13, 2012)

i was wondering what your guys best goose hunting shell and shot size is?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

3" Kent Fasteel, 1/14 , #bb,1 or 2 for Geese


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

any shot smaller than 3 shot that is on sale and patterns good.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

3.5" Federal Ultrashoks(red box) in #2s. And Roger's has them on sale right now.... :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

winchester HV in BB or 2


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

What gauge? How much choke? I did a lot of research trying to answer that one for many years. The simplest answer is to give my recommendation for most situations and note that I have occasionally found exceptions. I always use a magnum weight payload for pattern density. Tests have proven that very little is ever gained in penetration at long range with hyper velocity loadings. Steel shot slows down too quickly to hold enough extra speed at extended ranges. To much shot has to be given up to get the extra muzzle velocity. Patterns can be a bit ragged at extreme velocities also.
For a 10 ga. shoot BB or BBB, for the 12 ga. #1 performs extremely well ( #2 is great with a skeet choke!), and for the 20 ga. I stick with #2's. For the small gauge nuts, I have killed dozens of giants with 28 ga. #3 steel hand loads at appropriate ranges.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

3 inch Black Cloud 2s year round.Most factory mods shoot this well but on the NoDak opener I watched patterning tests on multiple guns/loads.The Patternmaster 'Black Cloud' tube in mod is no gimmick.Awesome.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

duckp said:


> 3 inch Black Cloud 2s year round.Most factory mods shoot this well but on the NoDak opener I watched patterning tests on multiple guns/loads.The Patternmaster 'Black Cloud' tube in mod is no gimmick.Awesome.


Agreed, I started shooting those towards the end of the duck season last year and hammered Snows with them in the spring. I shot well on Canada's last week with them and just ordered a case from Dunn's for $175, free shipping. All around shot is correct.


----------

